# My Elapids.



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

thought i'd share afew elapids i keep and breed, ive had afew people ask me what i keep... well here thay are, afew i have left out...
Afew are out on breeding loans and i have no photos but will update the thread when i do, enjoy.
1st up is my ST george king brown, hes abit of a nutter so this is the only photos i have of him atm,


















A little spotted black snake,









Hatchling de vis banded snake, i recentley gave this snake to a friend.. it was a very cranky snake.









Dajarra death adders,






















































common death adder's, these two have been breeding the last few nights..
Male.









Female.









And afew northern death adder's... i'll be breeding them next year.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Some stunners.

I love the king brown and the spotted balck snake.

Looks like a friendly death adder too.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love king george lovely snake I really want a death addrer to. your holding one in your hand is that wise?? please stay safe mate last thing we need is another death. beautiful snakes though well done.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

ps. only showing concern was in no way having a go.


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

Wise no, and I don't incourage free handling elapid's at all, there very placid and gentle snakes, very easy to predict with time and experience I only posted that picture because most people give them a bad wrap  .. not ment to stir the pot.


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

Stunning death adders mate


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice pics :2thumb:

I'd love to add a death adder to my collection! : victory:


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice adders mate. I would never hold 1 though, i liove life. Lol


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Lovelly snakes mate. Cant believe you are free handling that death adder mate, you clearly have amazing knowledge of that species and know that indivdual well.


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

cheers for the kind comments, death adders are great snakes and naturley very shy and timid, donno why people think there monsters... alltho you dont want to piss one off lol

Shane.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

def want to add one to my collection next year. not going to hold mine in my hand though. glad ur safe and as stated u must have amazing knowledge of that snake. its a cracking photo il give you that


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

the little black snake is stunning. it really is. as for the death adder pic, i completely understand where your coming from. i have heard and read that although called the 'death' adder they are suprisingly reserved and not inclined to bite, so coupled with your experience isn't as much of a risk as people think, although there certainly is one there lol. thanks for the piccies theres some really nice snakes you keep


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

I love all of these snakes they are all amazing snakes
I especially love the king brown that snake looks so nice
and all the adders are amazing
amazing snakes mate, and as some have already mentioned you must have an amazing knowledge of that snake and be very confident to free handle that snake


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

A cupple more pic's, 

Spotted black, only afew days old.









Common Death adders




























Rough scaled snakes,



















King browns



















Colletts black snake (Just sold my pair)









Tiger snakes,









I'll upload more when i get a chance.


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

green said:


> A cupple more pic's,
> 
> Spotted black, only afew days old.
> image
> ...


Stunning pics! Can't wait to see more : victory:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Superb snakes! The _Tropidechis_ and red mulga are incredible. Look forward to more pictures.

David.


----------

